# Licenses Required For Major Piers?



## CycloneOz (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi. I'm traveling to P'cola this Christmas. I want to get a pole in the water during my visit. My question is simple. Do I need a saltwater license to fish from the major piers in the area. The piers I am interested in are 3-mile, Sikes, Beach Pier, and Ft. Pickens.

I am sure each pier may have it's own thing going on, so please address the need for a license...per pier.

Many thanks! 

CycloneOz---


----------



## CycloneOz (Nov 14, 2011)

Also...if you want to surf fish for pompano, you need a salt water license...right?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

You do not need a license on Pensacola Beach Gulf Fishing Pier, Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge, or Fort Pickens Pier. You do need one for Bob Sikes and all of the smaller piers. When you pay to fish a license is included in the fee.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

Also...if you want to surf fish for pompano, you need a salt water license...right?

This is correct


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Correct!


----------



## CycloneOz (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you!

My favorite spot to go will be Ft. Pickens.

Since I have not been there in over 20 years, I wondering what kind of fish can be caught in late December from there...and what kind of bait and tackle to use.

My first inclination will be to use live shrimp...and fly line using a single hook and 30 lb test.

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

depends on what time you plan on going. If you go at night you can catch squad under the lights & then catch some reds


----------

